# Parawood Nightmare



## lexxx07 (Feb 8, 2012)

Need to know all that is known about finishing parawood it is the blotchiest spottiest thing I have ever seen do not know what to do or which way is up already stained 3 chairs with ML Cambel Spray and Wipe And they look like ******************** they look like my second grade wood shop project.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Everything I've seen about Parawood is that it is easy to finish because all they do is top coat it. No stain. Maybe you found out why?


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

Para Wood is from the rubber tree. It's kind of hard to stain rubber. I finish projects for the Minwax company
for their advertising campaigns. When ever I get a piece that's made of Para Wood we usually replace the prominent parts with another type of wood because it;s the worst wood ever to stain. They are usually tables so it's easy to replace the top with another wood.


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

Years ago I purchased one of those pre-made rocking chairs from one of the unfinished furniture stores. It was made of Parawood. I sanded it and then finished it with a pre-stain conditioner and gel stain at the recommendation of the salesman. The combination of those two things did seem to help with the blotching a lot, though there were still some areas that didn't come out evenly.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not familiar with parawood. When I tried to search it all I got was links to other links that never answered my question. Will someone please tell me what is parawood? Thanks, Willie


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Parawood is from what we call "Rubber" trees. The sap is latex. Which is why stain doesn't do well.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like something to avoid!


----------



## lexxx07 (Feb 8, 2012)

Had one hell of a time staining this thing but I need to find a dye that will work as a shading toner to go with my solvent base stain (ML Cambell Woodsong II Spray and Wipe) I will more than likely use there microton product but if ther are any suggestions for toners (not shading Laquer) I am all ears


----------

